# WWII C-1 Sustenance/Survival Vest



## lightninghawk (Mar 28, 2008)

Attention collectors! 

If you have interst in the WWII C-1 survival vest, please take a look at the new C-1 Vest Collectors Site! Here you will find tons of information, and pictures of the items that were included in the vest! Cheers! Michael Minovich​
http://lightninghawkmilitaria.com/


----------

